# Are Trident knives the same as Wusthof?



## companyman (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello, I have a set of knives that my dad left me. They have the marking"Trident Dreizack Solingen Germany Rostfrei" along with a product code and size. On the handle there is an engraved trident symbol. I have no idea as to the origin of these knives but would really like to know what they are. I have researched Wusthof as they have the same trident logo but don't know whether these are the same brand or not. I have put some pictures below. If anyone can help I would be very grateful. Thanks.





  








IMG_5533.JPG




__
companyman


__
Feb 1, 2016












  








IMG_5534.JPG




__
companyman


__
Feb 1, 2016












  








IMG_5536.JPG




__
companyman


__
Feb 1, 2016


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Almost positive Trident = Wusthof Trident = Wusthof.


----------



## companyman (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. They seem to be very nice knives. I guess they are quite old.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Benuser, they are apparently stainless, do you know what period they are from?


----------

